# I found a friend today!



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I took the egg beater out today and had a ball with a long time friend. This guy was on my shoulder while walking back to the car. Its that time of year again. I thought my friends here would enjoy the photos.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

It'll be a short friendship! Lol


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county are you in?


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Hmm that was in Lorain County


----------

